# on test e only cycle sweating all the time what it mean



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 6, 2012)

i am on test e 500mg  a week pin 250mg mon and thurs and i am having lots of sides.i have ran many cycles before and have had some of these sides and the start of the cycle but i am sweating really really bad in the air cond my palms are driping sweat and my under arms are to just sitting here doing nothing all day everday for 2 weeks now and and feet and hands get real cold but will be real sweaty at the same time.it is a diffrent brand gear and i am runing fomeron from black lion as my ai.what does this mean is my estro high low what.my sex drive is thru the roof really can not control myself to high realy face is oily as fuck but no other estro sides to speak of.thanks for any help.


----------



## boyd.357 (Feb 6, 2012)

It means its working!


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 6, 2012)

i was hoping for somthing a little more scintific (sp).what good does it do to look good if i have awfull bo and can not even hold a pencile or sure in hell would not want to touch anybody with my hands nasty i am not talking a little warmer here.and fyi i am all so taking cycle support from iml i did not think it had a stmilute it?


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 6, 2012)

It might just be what the particular test is made out of what they used to manufacture. You may be having a slight allergy to a compound that is in there. But in regard to your Sex drive it sounds like your test is real and your estro is not too low because that would kill sex drive. Plus you said there are no other esto sides.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 6, 2012)

yea i know for sure it is good my nuts are gone 2 weeks test e crazy i think it is way over dosed which is weirs supossely from an old sponsor here that sold bunk shit i have done 2 gram  aweek of test e before diffrent brands lots of diff brands and even had test flu but this sweaty driping sweaty palms and underarm sucks i mean i am taking 2 showers a day and i stick just know nice way to say it.and i have more of this same stuff i could not handle this for a hole cycle no way in hell.and i was planing on adding tren a same company not now i would be fired and i own the fucking place.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 6, 2012)

It means you are retaining alot of water. Whats your bf% at right now?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 6, 2012)

Could be the black lion stuff bro.


----------



## malk (Feb 6, 2012)

Could be your diet mate,high carbs,sugar..sodium ect,,high carbs
make me sweat like a rapist.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm using formeron from them I haven't had an sweating issues.  But I did sweat like a pig the first cycle of test I did not while doing nothing but during work out and sex I would sweat really bad through all my cloths.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 7, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> It means you are retaining alot of water. Whats your bf% at right now?


idk really i would say at  least15 to20 %.but it is going douwn pretty fast i had been out with  biecep surgrey.was in really good shape before that probally 12%bf or less at that time.but i have ran cycle before at lot higher bf% when statrting the cycle.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 7, 2012)

and to update now it has been 4 nights with out sleep i am going bat shits.the only time i dont have sides is while working out the other 23 hours are hell.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 7, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> It might just be what the particular test is made out of what they used to manufacture. You may be having a slight allergy to a compound that is in there. .


if this is true would using a filter help or no?


----------



## charley (Feb 7, 2012)

Yo Ben...i still sweat every night....i'm doing 500mgs test c......i got a wife and it gets 'nuts' with her demands .....and just normal stress and strain.....calm down...be positive
..shower and change the sheets.......sounds a little like a tren cycle...


----------



## XYZ (Feb 7, 2012)

You might have "test flu"

It's where your body fights the excess hormone to achieve balance, I've heard it lasts anywhere from 3-15 days.

Good luck.


----------



## big bad daddy (Feb 7, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> and to update now it has been 4 nights with out sleep i am going bat shits.the only time i dont have sides is while working out the other 23 hours are hell.


 Sounds like you have tren, not test!


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 7, 2012)

are you also noticing a musky smell? i get that from test its wierd as hell.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 7, 2012)

big bad daddy said:


> Sounds like you have tren, not test!



tahst what i was thinking for second,


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 8, 2012)

well update i was thinking it was test flu at first then i tought damn maybe it is trena.but i just found out yesterday it is a side effect from meds i was coming off of from having the surgrey fucking sucks but atleast i know what causing it now.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 8, 2012)

by the way thanks for the help i was freaking out.


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Glad you figured it out, now you can sleep at night.


----------



## fireazm (Feb 8, 2012)

ya that


----------



## Dominator Human (Feb 8, 2012)

big bad daddy said:


> Sounds like you have tren, not test!



It does sound like you have Tren E.

Check your source


----------



## Dath (Feb 9, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> are you also noticing a musky smell? i get that from test its wierd as hell.



I get that "musky" smell, experienced it with Cyp, Deca, and again now... Using prop and tren. Lol you can pull an old shirt out the closet you hadn't warn it awhile and catch a wiff, puts a smile on my face lmao.


----------



## theboneman (Feb 9, 2012)

you can change the type of test your doing ? example, test prop to cyp, or my suggestion would be, why not lower the dose to 300 and see how ya feel ? good luck with it brother.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 9, 2012)

um it was not gear it was some rx meds i am off now and starting to feel better.


----------

